# E495 Cab Curtains



## Geogooners (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,
First post so please bear with me!
On Saturday morning we picked up our 2006 Bessacarr E495 and drove to Chester Lakes CL for one night to try all the bits.
All went well until we came to bed down and tried to pull the cab curtains.
There are 2 side curtains which should press stud to the windscreen pillars but for some reason the previous owners had removed the press studs from the frame!? However, more worrying there was no centre curtain to cover the windscreen (and protect our modesty) and no apparent means of affixing it i.e no runners or further press studs on the side curtains or top of the windscreen frame.
We're assuming there should be one so can anyone help with what should be there, how it fits and, if one is missing, where we could get a replacement?
Many thanks in anticipation
John


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. I would place a bet the original owners had these fitted instead of or removed the curtain clips.

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/

I would go along these as more useful than curtains and easier to source and fit. BTW the external ones are better for you.
Regards Malc.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

We have an external silver screen and it's brilliant. It keeps the cab warm in winter and cool in summer. Only thing is you can't really use when wildcamping so we also have proper curtains between the cab/hab for privacy and warmth.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We have a 2006 E495. There should be a concertina blind for the windscreen. The frame for the blind is normally folded down across the top of the dash. The frame sides needs to be raised which should reveal the blind which can now be pulled up to cover the windscreen. As you say the curtains should have poppas on them to fix to the frame to hold them in place to cover the cab side windows. I hope i am not just telling you something that you all ready know. The blinds are very handy when wild camping but I usually use silverscreen when staying anywhere for any length of time.


----------



## Geogooners (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestionsand we have sent for some external silver screens.
Just been to check for frames and blinds on 'the beast' but they're not there either so now contacted Swift for any help they can provide.
The strange thing is that even if a curtain is missing there's no way of attaching it as there is no runner/press studs at the top of the windscreenand no further press studs on the side curtains!?


----------

